
Screen Space Planar Reflections in Ghost Recon Wildlands - kretash
http://remi-genin.fr/blog/screen-space-plane-indexed-reflection-in-ghost-recon-wildlands/
======
vosper
It wasn't until I noticed the two guys in camouflage and looked closer that I
realised the first image on that blog post wasn't a photo. The mountains in
particular are very realistic. The state of the art in games graphics these
days is really quite impressive.

------
jvzr
This blog post made me go back and play the game with my newly-arrived 1080
Ti.

In Full Ultra (every settings cranked up to 11) on my 3440x1440 monitor, this
games runs smoothly at 70 FPS. And looks extremely realistic. I can't
recommend it highly enough, even just for the sights.

The salt desert and the snowy mountains, the bog, the lush jungles, the
sierras, the natural reserve… They all look amazingly realistic.

